
Show HN: Best of Show HN - andreyazimov
https://bestofshowhn.com/
======
bbx
I didn't realise I had 2 entries in the top 20…

My attention tends to navigate towards "Show HN" posts when I'm browsing HN.
There's quite a few who actually use Bulma: Divjoy, Sinous, Open-Registry,
Pino…

I'm really amazed by those hacking articles, like the retro video game console
[1] or sorting 2 metric tons of Lego [2]. I've also come across very useful
tools that have saved me lots of trouble, like this automatic subtitle
synchronizer [3] or this iTunes replacement [4].

My favourite will still be "Spot the Drowning Child" [5], so incredibly
useful.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19393279](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19393279)
[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14226889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14226889)
[3]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19248723](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19248723)
[4]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16559715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16559715)
[5]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9962185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9962185)

~~~
andreyazimov
Wow, you did design in 4 mins. This is so cool man! I found you today through
this website and thought it was brilliant idea! BTW it's #3 for all the time

------
andreyazimov
Hello HN!

I find myself spending time on Hacker News mostly in Show HN section, because
I'm really curious what people around the world are making.

But I was wonder what were the best project were made for entire history of
Show HN.

So I aggregated all Show HN posts, group them by most popular posts of a day,
week, month, year (starting from 2008) by upvotes. Also it has search my
popular tags or words.

And last but not least I found articles from most successful companies like
Stripe, Dropbox, DuckDuckGo and Quora that started on Show HN including their
old website using Way Back Machine.

Let me know what you think, I'd love feedback

~~~
k__
Cool idea.

The filters could be better, ai also filters strings with "air"

Date filters would be cool. This year/month/week, last year/month/week etc.

~~~
andreyazimov
Fixed AI filter
[http://www.localhost:3000/search?q=[ai]](http://www.localhost:3000/search?q=\[ai\])

~~~
ddon
[https://bestofshowhn.com/search?q=[ai]](https://bestofshowhn.com/search?q=\[ai\])

------
alister
It's great fun to browse older ideas and projects and to see them in a new
light. But you're missing out on lots of postings from 2008-2012 because
people used to preface the title with _Ask HN: Review
{our,my}{startup,app,site,webapp} ..._. The convention to always start with
_Show HN_ seems to have come later.

Examples:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22Ask%20HN%3A%20Review%20our%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22Ask%20HN%3A%20Review%20our%22)

~~~
andreyazimov
Wow, I didn't know about it. Big thanks for this suggestions. I will add this
filter soon. What do you think should be a name for this filter? Maybe
something like "old posts"? :)

~~~
alister
My suggestion would be to comingle them with the _Show HN_ submissions;
they’re the same thing with a different way of phrasing the title. If someone
wants to look specifically for old posts, you have that covered with the year
filter (where the reader can choose 2009, 2010, etc.) Also, note that a few
submissions begin _Ask YC: Review {our,my}..._.

------
omarhaneef
I like to support or at least not be critical of anything where I haven’t put
in the work myself, so take this in the best spirit.

Is this substantially different from the built in search?

Example:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=SHOW+HN](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=SHOW+HN)

~~~
andreyazimov
The main idea of the website is that you don't need to type in the search bar
each time. It's already have predefined filters and sorted by best of the day,
week, month, year etc so you can take your phone and enjoy of reading while
drinking your coffee (as I'm doing).

------
qqii
I think it's reasonably interesting that quite a few of the top posts are now
dead projects.

------
akerro
Mmmm filtering for Java shows javascript

[https://bestofshowhn.com/search?q=java](https://bestofshowhn.com/search?q=java)

~~~
andreyazimov
yeah, it's including all shorter words. I'm thinking how to solve it

~~~
andreyazimov
Fixed!
[http://www.localhost:3000/search?q=[java]](http://www.localhost:3000/search?q=\[java\])

~~~
akerro
[https://bestofshowhn.com/search?q=[java]](https://bestofshowhn.com/search?q=\[java\])
;)

------
ovebepari
The website is blocked by FortiGuard Web Filtering.

~~~
andreyazimov
Strange, maybe because of new domain? Or maybe I need to switch from flexible
to full SLL in Cloudflare.

------
softwaredoug
It would be cool to make a topic-specific Hackernews shin ranked by hotness
for that topic. It’d be cool to focus in on topics I care about, not
everything in Hackernews universe.

My theory is “What’s hot in Elasticsearch” would seem to be better answered
with hacker news than a subreddit...

(Hackernews Search is only sortable by date or votes, neither of which gets at
hotness)

~~~
andreyazimov
what do you mean by "hotness"?

~~~
softwaredoug
Some combination of time and votes where recent highly voted stuff comes
first, but honestly I don’t know. It’s probably a formula that needs to be
tweaked to what looks right

------
andreyazimov
Added new category "Young Talents" showing posts from kids:

[https://bestofshowhn.com/curated/young-
talents/](https://bestofshowhn.com/curated/young-talents/)

Very crazy to see when someone who is 14 years old who programmed an
artificial intelligence bot.

------
Stratoscope
Such a neat idea! I wonder if you would mind a suggestion?

The bright orange color really hurts my eyes. When I open the site on either a
desktop or mobile device, the entire screen is filled with bright orange with
a white heading, and a bunch of white buttons with bright orange labels.

I realize that is probably the "official" HN color, but on HN it's just a tiny
strip of bright orange at the top, not an entire screenful.

And on _my_ HN, the only bright orange I see is the Y logo. A long time ago I
set my "topcolor" to "d0c8b5", which makes the top bar just a darker shade of
the body background. The only time I see the bright orange top bar is on a
non-logged-in device. For anyone else who finds the bright orange bar
unpleasant, try that topcolor setting for some eye relief.

So my suggestion is to get rid of this bright orange completely, other than
perhaps a small logo. Once I scroll down to the article listings, it looks
fine, it's just that top section that is hard to look at. Thanks!

~~~
andreyazimov
Totally agree, I'm pretty bad with colors, so I started with monochrome palate
and just before the launch (or even during the launch) I decided to change it
to bright orange #fe6400 (save as HN navbar), I thought it would be more
attractive, but it's more annoying for eyes. As you said in HN they've made
tiny bar and I mead full header :D I will think about colors. Maybe you can
suggest good website that have caml colors that not annoys you and you can
spend a lot of time there?

~~~
Stratoscope
I don't have a particular site to recommend, but my general feeling is to
avoid bright colors. You'll never go wrong with simple black and white, like
what you have now after you scroll down past the header and buttons.

OTOH, judging by the multiple downvotes, I may be a small minority here. Maybe
other people like the page full of bright orange? Or maybe they didn't like my
commenting on it.

Since no one saw fit to say what they didn't like about my comment, we may not
find out which it was.

~~~
andreyazimov
I'm quite surprised that your comment was downvoted so much. Maybe people like
this orange HN color? :D

~~~
Stratoscope
To be honest, when I said "multiple" downvotes, it was probably just two. (Two
is a multiple of _something_ , isn't it?)

Not a worry, I assume when people downvote a comment they have their own good
reasons for it. In any case I am grateful that you found it helpful.

I will keep my eye out for sites that are clean and easy to read like you
asked about and will follow up with any suggestions!

------
jedberg
It's ironic that the number one post of all time is a 0-day disclosure of a
hack of HN that no longer works but to HN's credit was also never removed.

------
fortran77
This post upvotes itself.

------
Pete-Codes
Nice! Didn't realise I was no2 for this week. Awesome job!

